# omitting the verb olla



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello.
I want to know if it's possible to omit the verb olla in Finnish as some do in English.
For example:

Instead of saying "are you read?", some say "you ready?"
Could I just say "tekö valmiita" instead of the long "oletteko valmiita" form?

Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

No one says "tekö valmiita?" to mean "Are you ready?"  In informal style you can say: _Ootteks te valmiita?_


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Grumpy Old Man said:


> No one says "tekö valmiita?" to mean "Are you ready?" In informal style you can say: _Ootteks te valmiita?
> _



Actually, I think all Finns would say "Tekö valmiita?", just in another sense. For example.

- Olemme nyt valmiita.
- Tekö valmiita? No ei siltä näytä!

In other words, this would correspond to the English "Ready, you?". I know this is not exactly what the original question was, but just to make sure that this type of expression exists in Finnish.

HTH
S


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think all Finns would say "Tekö valmiita?", just in another sense. For example.
> 
> - Olemme nyt valmiita.
> - Tekö valmiita? No ei siltä näytä!
> 
> In other words, this would correspond to the English "Ready, you?". I know this is not exactly what the original question was, but just to make sure that this type of expression exists in Finnish.
> 
> HTH
> S



That is the very reason I said no one would use _Tekö valmiita?_ to mean *Are you ready?*


----------

